# Firefox benutzt nicht das gesetzte GTK-Theme

## l3u

Hallo :-)

Wenn ich Firefox starte, benutzt die Anwendung das (fürchterliche) Standard-GTK-Aussehen, im Gegensatz zu allen anderen GTK-Anwendungen, die nehmen brav qtcurve (z. B. GIMP).

Auf der Konsole schreibt Firefox

```
(firefox-bin:29555): Gtk-WARNING **: Im Modulpfad »qtcurve« konnte keine Themen-Engine gefunden werden,
```

qtcurve habe ich mit USE="firefox3" gebaut.

Was ist das los?! Auf meinem EEE PC (selbes Setup, KDE 4, etc. …) funktioniert's …

----------

## l3u

Okay, also sollte das hier jemanden interessieren: Firefox sucht in /usr/lib32/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines/ nach der entsprechenden GTK-Engine. qtcurve installiert nach /usr/lib64/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines/ und /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines/. Nach /usr/lib32/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines/ zu verlinken bringt aber auch nichts, da gibt's ne Fehlermeldung.

```
(firefox-bin:10280): Gtk-WARNING **: /usr/lib32/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines/libqtcurve.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
```

Wählt man eine andere GTK-Engine (die entsprechend auch in /usr/lib32/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines/ vertreten ist), dann geht's.

Sollte man diesbezüglich nen Bugreport schreiben?

----------

## firefly

oder statt mozilla-firefox-bin (nur 32Bit, offiziell gibt es kein 64Bit build) mozilla-firefox installieren, dann hast du auch ein 64Bit build.

----------

## l3u

Prompt über https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=292256 gestolpert … naja, läuft aber. Das nenn ich mal zeitgemäß, daß Mozilla keine offiziellen 64-Bit-Builds anbietet. Wirklich schade, daß man nicht drumrumkommt, Firefox installiert zu haben, für alle Seiten, die partout nicht im Konqueror oder mit Opera gehen wollen. Der neue Internet Explorer. Aber naja, das ist ein anderes Thema ;-)

----------

